# Anyone know any Good Dodge Websites?



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey , I am a Dodge Enthussiast and would like to check out, research, and learn more about these sweet Trucks. If anyone knows any nice sites please let me know! I know Dodge.com and DodgeRam.org ! Once you go Dodge you dont go Back!

2002 Dodge Ram 2500 diesel quad cab 8.5 Fisher Vee Plow
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 5.9 360ci mag 3cy Torwel sander, 8.0 Fisher Strait plow
1999 Dodge Durango 5.9L SLT+ all leather (the family Ride)


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

http://www.dodgetrucks.org/ 
http://dtw.truckmoxie.com/ 
http://www.dodgetalk.com

These sites are all "forum", like this one.

Does anybody know of any other Dodge forum/classified sites?

I've got a sh:angry: tload of Mopar stuff to sell!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I second http://www.dodgetrucks.org it's a great place with lots of knowledgable people. You may have some trouble accessing it though, because they are moving to a new server.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Ok ill Try them thanks a lot


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

www.powerwagonadvertiser.com

www.ramchargercentral.com

www.moparts.com


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

www.dieseltruckresource.com

www.turbodieselregister.com


----------



## QUADRAM (Jan 28, 2004)

try www.pickuptruck.com


----------



## m&m owner (Feb 9, 2004)

turbo diesel register and diesel truck resource are the best I've found.


----------



## thestripe (Dec 3, 2008)

*dodgeworks.com*

Great site for graphics etc..
http://dodgeworks.com


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

TEX;659301 said:


> http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/index.php


Cummins forum is an awesome site, I've meet a lot of local guy's in my area! Great people and a wealth of information, If you have a Cummins truck their is no better place to chat.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Cummins Forum - some pretty knowledgeable people and a ton of people who know a little. Tons of posting activity.

Turbo Diesel Register - the expets on the Cummins diesel. Not as much posting activity. There is a fee to join but you get a quarterly magazine that is solely related to the Dodge Cummins diesel and is far superior in quality to any other diesel magazine. 

Diesel Truck Resource - not worth my time, but works for some people.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

440trk;144080 said:


> www.ramchargercentral.com
> 
> www.moparts.com





TEX;659301 said:


> http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/index.php


are the 3 i use


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Holy crap.. This Thread basically changed my life. I didn't know anything about diesel trucks before i posted this thread. I am now and active member of TDR, DTR , and newenglandturbodieselpower.com.
How 4+ years can make a difference. thanks for reserrecting this thing. lol.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL I had no idea this was so old! I never check original posting dates.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

www.Pavementsucks.com


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Cumminsforum.com


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

www.dodgeforum.com i am (was) a moderator there in the 2gen forum for years.. good site for info


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Great site here guys! Not just Dodge either... Take a look around

http://www.dieselbombers.com/register.php?referrerid=2504


----------



## 89smurf (Nov 30, 2008)

Dodgetalk.com is the place to be if you have a gas burner dodge. Otherwise I'd use turbodieselregistry.com


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselram.com bar none!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

www.dodgetalk.com
I'm there as "sca"


----------



## TBittner (Nov 26, 2008)

cumminsforum.com


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

MSC;144146 said:


> www.dieseltruckresource.com
> 
> www.turbodieselregister.com


second these two sites


----------

